# A week with new model K10 PB



## coffee4aw (Aug 28, 2014)

The service provided at Alchemy coffee by Paul and Joe made collecting my new toy a pleasure as did the tour of the roastery. They ground 5KG of beans to season the burrs. It is a huge box and SWMBO wondering if I had measured correctly and if it would fit in the coffee area. No problems in dialling in with 2 kg of stale coffee from Rave (Thanks Vicki) and I did not need to work through the 1 kg of Signature purchased for fine tuning.

There was no need to take out the flap in the chute as Compak have done that mod. There is now a large flap over the chute to hinder anyone trying to pop fingers into burrs. Linked to an Auber ($143 Fed Ex and no more duty to pay) has been a joy- thanks Dave CC for the advice. The double timer produces 16 gm the single timer about 9gm to clear retained grinds in the early morning wake up call. Was it worth it? Well I think the coffee that we are drinking if significantly better than before with the Mignon. It delivers the detail locked in the beans in the same way that my old Sondek was so much better than my Technics record deck. We have enjoyed exploring the various beans from Rave; now we are trying the BB batch. Will this cure upgraditis- yes on the grinder front but Alchemy might have a new machine coming next year so the Verona might well have a limited time with us.

Many thanks to various Dave's for their advice and guidance in my journey

Alan


----------

